# Classical Music in Pop Tunes



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

As I enjoyed the Prokofiev and Rach ones so much thought there should be a dedicated thread for classical music in the pop world 
Post your vids here!


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

I thought the warning was for us... 
so anyway...

Guess the Sibelius!






actually I suspect a lot of composers/songwriters bit Sibelius. I swan, 'If I Loved You' from Carousel has a tune very close to one of the Karelia or Historical pieces, can't recall which, which means I know JS not as well as I pretend.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was a child, a York violin teacher used to tour junior schools & play 'a medieval tune' which we'd all eagerly recognise as Elvis's 'Wooden heart'. But when I looked it up just now, I found that a Swabian poet, Silcher, wrote lyrics to 'a traditional tune' in 1827, so I don't actually know how far back the tune goes. But it still ought to count!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know my Sibelius well enough to pick that one out I'm afraid. 
But what an ace cheesy disco track. I'll be digging that out at my next party


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

It's *kind of* the swan theme from the 3rd mvt. of Symphony 5.

It's not the /only/ pop song that's used it. Search engine & you'll find a curious collection.

But this is more curious-- (1958) "Catch a Falling Star" by Lee Pockriss and Paul Vance - based on a theme from Brahms' Academic Festival Overture

Really? I love Brahms but my ear is crude. Let TC be the judge.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah yes I can hear that one. Nothing as good as the Eric Carmen yet though.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Oh! A good ear! Great!






(1939) "The Lamp is Low" - Peter DeRose and Bert Shefter - based on Maurice Ravel's Pavane pour une infante défunte

Oui oui? non non?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

A little Saint-Saens perhaps


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

hey that Saint-Saens link is not working.

First band I ever saw live-- they were opening for the Left Banke (Walk Away Renee, Pretty Ballerina)

And look! they're singing by a big bust of... um...I gather it's actually Christian Petzold? ...in the Notebook for Anna Magdalena...


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

I don't wanna lard the thread but you will like this and it even says at the jump where it's from.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Fixed my Saint Saens.
Liking the Perry Como but a bit lost with the previous one. 
Think it's getting late 
On that note. Good night. S'been fun


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Ok. What the heck

somebody's gotta do it.






mmm... peanut buttery sound


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Kleinzeit said:


> Ok. What the heck
> 
> somebody's gotta do it.
> 
> mmm... peanut buttery sound


Haha. Best one since Eric


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kleinzeit said:


> (1939) "The Lamp is Low" - Peter DeRose and Bert Shefter - based on Maurice Ravel's Pavane pour une infante défunte
> 
> Oui oui? non non?


Yep, that's Ravel. Yep, that's my finger down my throat.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if this is considered a pop tune, but I like it anyway.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I give Sting credit for using Prokofiev in the background and not just taking the melody.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Tonight we love." I can't imagine a young man singing this to his beloved without her bursting out laughing.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Bouree is not naff. This, is, naff. But in the best way.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> "Tonight we love." I can't imagine a young man singing this to his beloved without her bursting out laughing.


yeah.. laughing with ABANDON!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Some doo-*** with a Beethoven pop-up (at 1:03).


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I know...

(1952) "The Bigger The Figure", by Louis Prima - based on Rossini's Largo al factotum from The Barber of Seville.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another pop song with a pop-up. This time it's by Pretorius (at .54)


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Pretorius 
?
I'll be damned

(1956) "Hot Diggity (Dog Ziggity Boom)" by Al Hoffman and Dick Manning - based on a theme from Chabrier España, Rhapsody for Orchestra






modern sonics in Como songs. Lectric guitar, those Tronic zings...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kleinzeit said:


> Pretorius
> ?
> I'll be damned


I was about to correct that; I meant Michael Praetorius. There - now you're not damned anymore! :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Kleinzeit said:


> Yeah I know...
> 
> (1952) "The Bigger The Figure", by Louis Prima - based on Rossini's Largo al factotum from The Barber of Seville.


Musically looking back to Rossini, lyrically looking forward to Sir Mix-a-Lot (Baby Got Back).


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Someone's eventually gotta do it, I'll take the hit. But Scorcese's Life Lessons makes it good.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mozart gives anything class. Well, almost everything.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Mozart gives anything class. Well, almost everything.











............................


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Mozart gives anything class. Well, almost everything.


Off topic but!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Pach to the el to the bel. Or something.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Norse said:


> Pach to the el to the bel. Or something.


I'm )getting( Coolio. I hated how he turned Stevie Wonder's Pastime Paradise into Gangsters Paradise. I felt he tagged over the classical melody for a free ride. He kind of did.

I think he understands music.

This is good. You know, for the kids.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

(1945) "Full Moon and Empty Arms", by Buddy Kaye and Ted Mossman - based on Sergei Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't do video links, but all of the musical "Kismet" is from Borodin (like the aforementioned "Strangers in Paradise"). "Hot Diggety . . ." has been mentioned. The rock group Emerson Lake and Palmer quoted Janacek several times.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

More "Rachmaninoff" from Sinatra:


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

Or some Saint-Saëns with a reggae beat:


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

Or this piece from Michel Magne based on a composition of Bach:


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

How about an upbeat and danceable Grieg?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I suppose it's cheating to bring up progressive rock groups since they deliberately strove to emulate classical music, so it's loaded with it. (Also, I don't reckon they're proper pop, and thank goodness for that.)

Here's a bit of Holst's Jupiter in an early Yes song at about 1:06.






And in addition to Janacek, ELP mentioned above also tapped a lot of other composers, including Bartok's 'Allegro Barbaro' here. This one pulls no punches, so be warned.






Frank Zappa quoting Varese has been mentioned on other threads .


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Rimsky-Korsakov;






Amilcare Ponchielli's "Dance of the Hours"






Bach's air on a G String


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

O Sole Mio






Bach






Handel






I'll stop there.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Pachelbel's Canon.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Mingus married "All the Things You Are" with Rachmaninoff's Prelude in C-sharp Minor. (Hey, Jerome Kern was pop music at one point...)


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov;


They used to play this on TV before Boston Bruins games on Channel 38 in Boston (lord knows why). When I was a kid it would get me so worked up for the game, and there's a whole generation who will forever associate this with the Bruins. I feel much nostalgia for this recording.

But anyway, I think you mean _Thcaikovsky_.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Jimmy Page incorporates Bach's _Bourée in E minor_ into his extended live _Heartbreaker_ solo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BZ7CZ7nLWZ4#t=374s
Jimmy plays Chopin's _Prelude in E minor _


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Alicia Keys sampled Debussy's _Arabesque no. 1_ in "Like the sea" ...


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

This one is pretty easy, especially if you know the alternate title.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

can't mention folk/pop musicians taking from classical without mentioning this haunting, beautiful song


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Whipsnade said:


> This one is pretty easy, especially if you know the alternate title.



View attachment 18537


..........................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

oogabooha said:


> can't mention folk/pop musicians taking from classical without mentioning this haunting, beautiful song


It's interesting, that melody started out as a pop song (Mein G'müt ist mir verwirret), then became the Passion Chorale, then became a pop song again.


----------



## CSJ (May 1, 2013)

This is more informative than funny but... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Melodia/List_of_popular_songs_based_on_classical_music

Personally I like this one: 




again, sorry to be a spoilsport with the list!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Contrary to popular opinion: Dave Brubeck's _Blue Rondo à la Turk_ has nothing to do with Mozart's _Alla Turca_ Rondo beyond the title.

Brubeck was imitating actual Turkish music while Wolfie was imitating what 18th century Viennese thought Turkish music sounded like.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

First track on this album. See if you know what it is.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Schubussy said:


> Pachelbel's Canon.


I really feel the need to highlight how beautiful this (album) is


----------

